# Dark Purple, means harvest time?



## Lezbein (Nov 21, 2009)

Got this plant in bud state and I'm just wondering if it's harvest time? The leaves have turned a dark purple and I'm just wondering if it's a sign to harvest or perhaps a natural stage of the plant, or it's beginning to wilt and fall off as plants do in the fall? 

Also I know harvest time is chosen by the trichomes when they are either cloudy, amber or milky white; but without a microscope I can't tell. So I'm also wondering if the leaves determine when to harvest? Also heard that when the white hairs are orange they are ready.

Some minor facts
It's an outdoor grow, used dyna full bloom nutes
Started from seed in the spring time, so I guess it's been budding for 2 months 3 weeks now.


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2009)

What strain is that? It looks a lil on the dried out side...it is hard to tell without seeing the trichs...other things can also be a sign like the hairs turning colors and the fan leaves going yellow around the buds...best bet wld be to pick up a pocket microscope...they are cheap and will do the best job at determining if the buds are done...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

Micros are cheaper then harvesting to early. Ya really need to see yur triches.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

yes   trichs..Radio  shack  $12    now go  get  one..cant  tell  any other  way  really..


----------



## Lezbein (Nov 23, 2009)

how power should the lense be?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2009)

the 60x my friend gots works perfect. what the hell went on in that plants life did you smoke the leaves when it was vegging?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2009)

IMO, it looks like your plant has a long way to go....

I am with eastla--what in the world happened to all the fan leaves?


----------



## FUM (Nov 23, 2009)

I had one plant turn that turned purple on me. None of the others turned and it's just something we may never know why. Purple gal turn out fine, so please don't worry. For sure, you need to go bye a scope at radio shack. It's the safe way to insure quality in your harvest Lezbein. lol.Peace out


----------

